# Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt Hilfe



## Dyrad00mus (2. August 2007)

Hallo, 

Ich habe ein riesiges Problem mit zwei Rechnern, die ich mit einem Kabel (E220470 4P 26AWG 7x0.16STP Patch Cord CMR UL C-UL Cat 5eVerified for Gigabit Ethernet) gern verbinden möchte. Ich hab mir das Kabel in der Hoffnung gekauft, dass der Verkäufer Ahnung hat, aber wenn ich das Kabel in beide Rechner stecke, dann Passiert einfach gar nichts. Ich hab alles versucht, mit vielen Kombinationen von Ip usw. aber es funktioniert nicht. Kann es sein, dass ich ein falsches Kabel erwischt hab?


----------



## Navy (2. August 2007)

> Kann es sein, dass ich ein falsches Kabel erwischt hab?

Ja.

Nimm ein Crossover-Kabel.


----------



## Dyrad00mus (2. August 2007)

Kannst du mir vielleicht eine Seite, z.b. Amazon schicken, wo ich das richtige Kabel bestellen kann? Ich hab mir schon zweimal das falsche gekauft


----------



## Cookiie (16. August 2007)

Hi,

allgemein kann man heutzutage sagen das man für alle Verbindungen zwischen
Router ->Switch
Switch -> PC
Router -> PC
ein sogenanntes Patchkabel benötigst, welche Kategorie ist erstmal egal, die bestimmt im weitesten Sinne nur die Qualität der Übertragung und Abschirmung und damit die zu erzielende Geschwindigkeit.
Dein gepostetes Kabel hat z.B. Kat 5e und damit normalerweise bis zu 300MBit/s Übertragungsrate.

So jetzt zum verbinden von zwei Rechnern, da benötigst du ein sogenanntes Cross-Patch-Kabel oder früher auch Cross-Over-Kabel genannt, ist aber das Gleiche.

Ich weiß jetzt ja nicht was genau du machen willst, aber solltest du mit dem Gedanken spielen später mit beiden Rechnern ins Internet zu gehen, dann solltest du den Kauf eines Routers in Betracht ziehen, mit 2 Patchkabel natürlich. Beide Rechner hängen dann am Router und wenn eingerichtet können diese auch miteinerander kommunizieren.

Als Eckdaten zum selber einrichten
Bsp.: 
PC1 IP: 192.168.1.1
PC2 IP: 192.168.1.2
Subnetzmaske bei beiden 255.255.255.0
Damit läuft das auf alle Fälle.

Kabel und alles weiter bekommst du übrigens bei Reichelt

Gruß Cookiie


----------

